

Draw diagram effortlessly with upcoming sketch recognition app for ipad. - rajeevk
http://www.avabodh.com/lekh/

======
swalsh
This is cool. I tried to use my iPad to sketch some uml a while ago when I
couldn't find a pen. Every app I found was pretty terrible.

